# ultram



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Since my diagnosis with fibromyalgia (and it was diagnosed by a rheumatologist after many tests!!), he gave me ultram for pain. use it for my ibs too. i cut it in half but i'm afraid to take it too often. i take it maybe once a week sometimes twice. is that too much? Oh, boy did I learn one lesson -- do not take that stuff with phernagan. I did and i thought i was off to er -- irregular heartbeat, high blood pressure, really bad. Whew, never did that again.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Genny, you should check with your doctor or pharmacist if you have any worries or questions. But, this is what my doctor told me about Ultram (except it's called Tramadol or Zydol over here):She told me I can take it every day for a short period of time, say several weeks. Or I can take it now and then for a much longer period of time. Does your box of tablets contain a patient info leaflet? Does that say anything about how often you can take it or for how long?Others here will be able to help you out with this too I'm sure.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I have been taking Ultram (tramadol generic) for over a year. I generally only take it at night, but take it sometimes during the day when I absolutely can't take the pain. I tried ultracet (lower dosage) but it didn't do much for me. My doc says I an take up to 8 Ultrams a day!


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

HI everyone,Genny I have been taking ultram everyday for a couple of years now. I get three month at a time It does help with IBS for sure. I can say that since I started the ultram my IBS has been put to sleep. Thank God for that. I never posted anything about the IBS before because I didn't want to curse my self. Good luck with the ultram


----------

